# GA15(DE) Throttle body FIXED?



## lostinthetriangle (Aug 15, 2006)

Greetings to all from the Bermuda Triangle. 
(sorry for a long first post)

I have been lurking around here for over a year (since I brought a 2nd hand 98 Wingroad) and have managed to get lots of great information. Many thanks!

I have been having a bad problem with stalling and cutting and rough idle only when hot. Finally took the car in to the dealer and they said they could not find the problem (no error codes) Last weekend the problem was so bad that I finally took off the throttle body off myself to have a better look. I had been told by a mechanic that a sensor was probably gone and the only fix was to replace the whole throttle body (over $1300.00 here)

After thoroughly cleaning it I checked the sensors, they seemed fine. I then proceeded to take apart the last sensor (the one with the small screws) I wished I would have taken pictures at this point.................. By the time I had pulled it out I realised I should not have. Three contacts that are soldered into a board in the body broke off!!!!

At this point I thought I was screwed but after looking at it for a few minutes I removed the black sealant that held in place a thin metal plate. Inside are two small circuit boards with a 15 ohm resistor. I tested the resistor (it was okay) pushed the connector back in and resoldered the three contacts, checked for continuity replaced the plate and siliconed it back in place. 

Reassembled the throttle body and put it back in the car. Since then I have had no problems (me knocks on a big peice of cedar wood) since then. The problem I feel was bad solder joints that had gotten worse with age from being heated and cooled. Once the car got hot especially with the A/C on the joint would expand and contact would be lost. This I am guessing was causing my problems.

I am very sorry for the long post but I have searched all over the net and never found this answer for the problem I was having. I have seen many questions though. If I am wrong please let me know.........(just do not tell my car)


----------



## lostinthetriangle (Aug 15, 2006)

Just an update. 

After three months, so far so good (knocks on wood) Resoldering the cold solder joints seem to have fixed the problem.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

good...i have a GA15DE, too!!


----------



## markweatherill (Aug 10, 2004)

I read about this elsewhere as a cure for the CG13 engined Micras which suffer a lot from these problems. It's certainly worth knowing about.


----------

